
DIY Solar Panels on Nissan Leaf - Biba89
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/07/23/diy-solar-leaf-project-shows-the-untapped-potential-of-solar-evs/
======
chrisgd
Disappointed that so many people criticized his project. He built an MVP and
put it out there. Impressive

